
Ask HN: YC Fellowship DD? - refaelov
I have stumbled upon this article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;yc-fellowship&#x2F; from July 2015 announcing the YC Fellowship and another one in January 2016 announcing the Fellowship V2 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;fellowship-v2&#x2F;<p>I was wondering if YC fellowship continues and if so what&#x27;s DD?
======
tlb
Fellowship was replaced with a free online course and mentoring.
[https://www.startupschool.org/](https://www.startupschool.org/)

